# 1952 Schwinn Meteor (Girls)



## jrql71 (Feb 25, 2018)

Question:  Is it worth spending $350.00 dollars to have a great quality paint job done on a 1952 Schwinn Meteor (girls) bike? 
Or am I better off spending the 20 dollars on spray paint and primer from the local hardware store and painting it myself
The bike has no emblems or decals or any original paint left on it. 
Not all parts/components are original.

I initially wanted to fix it up just to ride, because I love it and HOW it rides...not because it was an old bike from Schwinn.   I did not want to sink a bunch of money into it originally.  I then learned that what I thought was just a nondescript bike of no special "pedigree" is in fact an old  schwinn.  (I still don't know it that is anything special...)
The existing paint job is non existent.  It is just down to a beige (base?) color all over.

Thanks for the input and advice!


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't see anything Schwinn on that bike with the exception of maybe the frame.if you like the ride,then a rattle can paint job would be appropriate.no real value otherwise.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 25, 2018)

For that kind of money I would hold out for  an original paint bike and just use spray bomb on that bike. You will be surprised by how much better it looks after some time and effort. Good luck! 
'Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2018)

The bike was definitely pieced back to together with misc. pieces from other makes. Repainting it with can paint would be the best option IMO. I'd much rather start with an original bike that just needed a cleaning, lube and tires. Here's one that's local and it should make a nice rider with minimal effort and no painting. $175

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/schwinn-hornet/6494288163.html


----------



## jrql71 (Feb 25, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> For that kind of money I would hold out for  an original paint bike and just use spray bomb on that bike. You will be surprised by how much better it looks after some time and effort. Good luck!
> 'Shawn




Thanks Shawn!  I was really thinking this bike was worthy of spray paint.  After a local guy suggested I get a $350 dollar paint job I started second-guessing myself and wondering if I didn't know what I had.  Turns out...I did know; a great bike that I love to ride and already looks better with just the coat of gray hardware primer!


----------

